# [Spanish NR] 7.46 3x3x3 single Dario Roa Sánchez



## DarioRubik (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's my National Record set this weekend in Castellon Open


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wut wut wut? You are so fast!


----------



## Dacuba (Mar 18, 2013)

I was staring there in amazment during your F2L. Perfect.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 18, 2013)

I approve of this reaction.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 18, 2013)

Freaking fast! Congratulation!


----------



## Benje00 (Mar 18, 2013)

R.I.P Headphone users. (That's me )

That F2L was really amazing, nice solve.


----------



## Petro Leum (Mar 18, 2013)

Your solving style is 

*THIS* awesome!

great reaction as well, congratulations!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 18, 2013)

dat reaction


----------



## Bestsimple (Mar 18, 2013)

dat f2l.


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow that F2L was just incredible! Very nice work  It was like.. So smooth


----------



## MWilson (Mar 18, 2013)

The judge's face at PLL is great.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 18, 2013)

*7,46 spanish NR single (fullstep)*

Absolutely beautiful. So smooth, the sound of the cube turning alone is awesome. I would love to see a reconstruction of this solve.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 19, 2013)

That was very amazing man! Your look ahead and tps was insane! Very nicely done.


----------



## DarioRubik (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the comments!


jayefbe said:


> Absolutely beautiful. So smooth, the sound of the cube turning alone is awesome. I would love to see a reconstruction of this solve.



Reconstruction:

Scramble: D R' U B2 R F' D2 L D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2

y R' D R - cruz
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' -1st pair
U R U R' U2 R U' R' - 2nd pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L - 3rd pair
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R - 4th pair
U' F U R U' R' F' - OLL
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 - PLL 

52 moves / 6.9705 TPS

The great thing here isn't the speed but the unexistance of cube rotations (unless you count the PLL one) and the non-stop F2L.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow, insane turning speed!


----------



## Artic (Mar 20, 2013)

I love that f2l!!! It's one of the sexiest I've seen!  Do you have any walkthrough solves on your channel. I see one "ejemplos" but a few more would be great!


----------



## DarioRubik (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, I've got that one, but it's in spanish and it's pretty old too. I'll make a new one in english and in spanish soon. Or even one of those "silent" ones so that anyone can understand it. Tell me which way you prefer It.


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 20, 2013)

Benje00 said:


> R.I.P Headphone users. (That's me )
> 
> That F2L was really amazing, nice solve.



Nope. I'm used to loudness. Anyway, great solve! Funny thing is that the reaction is better than the WR's.


----------



## moralsh (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, Darío, please go to worlds!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats.


----------

